

An updated list of the current YC S15 companies - whizkid77
http://www.rankables.com/l/y-combinator-summer-2015-class-yc-s15-54758721?src=hn

======
shenanigoat
Really underwhelming. YC is such a high-profile incubator yet none of the
startups are terribly revolutionary and some are just uninspired or even
outright terrible.

Edit: I thought I was just being curmudgeonly but I reread the list and still
feel the same. Still a curmudgeon, I guess.

